# Corona Virus 350 euro top up question



## New-Red (26 Mar 2020)

hi, quick question, if I have to cease trading next week due to decreased orders, my hope was to pay my employees the 350 euro and then claim it back but also to top up their payments with 100 euro.  Is this possible?  And if so what tax rate applies to the 100 euro top-up?
Just to be clear, this is the 350 euro unemployment corona virus payment I'm looking to top up and pay the tax on, rather than the alternative which is the wage subsidy thing.   Thanks in advance


----------



## DB74 (26 Mar 2020)

I'm not sure if you can do that any more. My understanding is that the subsidy scheme is the only show in town where employers want to top up wages


----------



## New-Red (26 Mar 2020)

Ah ok thanks for that.   I listened to someone on Radio this morning saying to be wary of that subsidy scheme because it involves signing an insolvency form and Revenue might issue penalties and all sorts so its actally scaring me off trying to use that scheme now.   Might have to just close up and let everyone take the 350 social welfare payment route.   Sad times.


----------

